# Cat throwing up meeting new cat



## apostrophe27 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm introducing a new cat into a three cat household. New cat has been in the house a couple of weeks, separated from the others. They've seen each other, gotten used to their smells, etc. Now I'm introducing them in person, one at a time. 

With two of the household cats, it's going as expected. Some ignoring, some growling and hissing, no fighting.

The third cat, Elton, has vomited both times he and the new cat have been together. I assume it's he's stressed and upset? He's been here the longest, and didn't have any problems when the other two were introduced, but they were kittens at the time.

The cats are all neutered males.

I don't know what to do. How do I get Elton to stop getting sick?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aww, poor Elton! How old is he, and how old is the new kitty? 

A pheromone plug-in diffuser may help to calm him, if stress is what's causing the vomiting. There are also calming collars, calming treats, and calming essences that you can add to wet food or water that may help. I had a pheromone diffuser that did seem to help, and a spray that I use for vet visits that works miracles. 

I hope others will have more ideas for you.


----------



## apostrophe27 (Jan 20, 2011)

Elton is around ten. The new cat is a stray I took in and the vet estimate he's about four. 

I've used pheromone diffusers in the past, and they never seemed to do anything, especially for the price. What is the spray you use?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

The spray is called AtEase. I bought it at either PetSmart or Petco years ago. The thing with the sprays is that you have to reapply pretty often, about every 20-30 minutes, so they won't be much good in your situation. My vet swears by a calming collar called NurtureCalm. I couldn't get it on my cat, who's never worn a collar, but if yours is used to one, maybe it will help.

If I remember, others have suggested a drop of vanilla extract in the same area where you'd put a topical flea treatment.

Maybe it would help Elton if he were on your lap or sitting next to you when the new kitty is also in the room. That might make him more confident and reassured. Or maybe if there's a cat tree with a hideout, or some other spot, preferably up off the floor, from which he can watch the new kitty but feel safe, he'd feel less stressed. 

It's probably more difficult for older kitties to accept change. But vomiting does seem like a pretty strong response. Does he vomit in any other circumstances?


----------



## apostrophe27 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nope, he's not a vomiter in general. 

The spray might help, even though it doesn't last long. At this point, I'll be happy if I can keep them together for five or ten minutes without Elton getting sick. We can increase their time together as we go along.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

This is the spray that I have: Whisker City® At Ease Cat Aromatherapy Spray | cat Stress & Anxiety Relief | PetSmart

I hope the spray works - or that you find something else that does!


----------



## apostrophe27 (Jan 20, 2011)

Good news. It's not the new cat that's causing Elton to throw up.

When I brought the new cat home, I put up a temporary door between the kitchen and living room. The new cat stays in the spare bedroom off the kitchen, and when I let him out I close the door so he doesn't go in the rest of the house. I'm also introduced the cats one to one on the kitchen side. 

I hadn't gotten the spray yet, but the other day I decided to try once more with Elton. He was alone in the kitchen, so I shut the door to the living room. Almost immediately, he started acting weird. He was twitching a lot and visibly upset, so I opened the door and let him out of the kitchen. He went upstairs to the bedroom, and when I checked on him he seemed fine.

About an hour later I decide to let the new cat into the living room to mix with the other two. They both reacted according to character. Elton came down the stairs about halfway, sat down, and watched what was going on. Then he walked the rest of the way down, and right past the new cat like he wasn't there, and came into the kitchen for water. They've been together several times now with the house opened up, have ignored each other every time.

So, it seems that Elton wasn't upset about the new cat, he was upset about being in the kitchen with the door closed. Upset enough to make himself sick.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Yay! It sounds like things will work out between the two of them!


----------

